

Upcoming Startup Incubator Deadlines - _pius
http://kaljundi.com/2010/02/19/upcoming-startup-incubator-deadlines/

======
jkaljundi
Please add any others I have missed and I'll update the list.

------
barnaby
Wow, that's a pretty awesome list.

------
mshafrir
Any advice on how to decide which to apply to, aside from relocation issues?
Some are more targeted (i.e. Startl), but do people apply to as many as are
viable for them?

~~~
jkaljundi
Try to dig into the content part: who are the mentors, lecturers, what
activities take part. Forget comparing the money, it is mostly for living
costs. Think who can take you to next level in 1-3 months time, what help you
need.

~~~
Dejen45
Agreed, and just like schools a good idea is to apply to as many as you can.
If you don't get into the program that you want, you can still have an amazing
experience connecting with others and building your company at another
incubator.

------
apower
Is the $25,000 investment for 8% from ioVenture a bit too little for the
equity? At least YC only takes 2% to 3% for the same amount.

~~~
dzlobin
YC takes 2-10% , "usually 6-7%' for $17,000-20,000

<http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

